# SDCC 2013 Moebius-Pegasus stand photos... Has anyone seen anything?



## spinner44 (Aug 7, 2005)

Besides the Batman '66 pic that is on the other thread, has anyone seen a pic, post or other info relating to the Moebius/Pegasus stand?

It's friday already and could find no info at all (fbook, google search...) Kind of frustrating.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

The only other thing I saw was a photo of a painted lost in Space Robot, along with a 1/6 scale action figure of Captain Kirk from Star Trek (original series) (that looked pretty poorly done).
Let me find it...

Ok here,









Sean


----------



## spinner44 (Aug 7, 2005)

Big thank you, Shaun!

My expectations for the Kirk figure went down the floor lol. The robot looks TOPS, on the other side.


----------



## spinner44 (Aug 7, 2005)

I can't see Kirk's likeness honestly, while the West Batman is a little gem!


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Well, it's a prototype with poor lighting, I'll give it a chance.
Looks like the Munsters house pre-built underneath.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

The Kirk is a prototype; I expect the clothes, boots etc. will be MUCH better (they're putting a huge amount of R&D into this) and the head size will be reduced. From what I've seen the likeness is excellent; I think the lighting here doesn't do it justice.


----------



## COPP (Mar 25, 2013)

Jeff is right; the pics I've seen of Dave Fisher's painted Kirk head (sculpt by Jeff Yagher) are much better lit and present a better likeness. I know the Phaser one is removeable from the Phaser two and I think Frank told me there will be different versions of the utility belt (maybe a white handle Phaser variant?)
Shatner is a VERY tricky likeness to catch, but I'm pretty sure Frank told me the licensing folks at CBS found this sculpt to be one of the best they have seen. I think this is a good move on Moebius' part. :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

There are several sculptors who do custom 1/6 heads of the Trek series, WGP is one. While I think these aren't ideal they are far better than this Moebius sculpt. I hope Moebius refines this.

Sean


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

geoffdude said:


>


LOL

Batman looks super. I'll reserve judgement on Kirk until I see a better photo. Would be cool to see the whole crew done.


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

More pictures of Kirk here:
http://www.figures.com/gallery/showgallery.php?cat=8992
It's actually quite terrible. I sure hope they redo this head because it's pretty much useless as is.

Sean


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Aren't you comparing an unpainted sculpt to a painted sculpt (and a bunch of blurry photos)?

This shot shows off what looks to me to be a pretty fine likeness:

http://www.figures.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=229482&title=moebius&cat=8992

I'm sure refinements can be made but "useless" seems pretty over the top, especially applied to a prototype which is by its definition useful.


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

jbond said:


> Aren't you comparing an unpainted sculpt to a painted sculpt (and a bunch of blurry photos)?
> 
> This shot shows off what looks to me to be a pretty fine likeness:
> 
> ...


No, I'm looking at the photos I've posted or linked to and comparing them to painted sculpts from other sculptors. I see a very poor likeness to William Shatner, even in the photo you linked to. That seriously looks _*very*_ little like Shatner. The customs that have been done by WGP or Spenser (both sculptors in the 1/6 custom figure world) are far superior (I've seen them painted). 

Seriously, I can guarantee this Moebius figure is will languish on the shelves, unbought, unless they fix that head (and those awful boots- but yeah, I know it's a prototype- but why display in that state?!). And unless they do they fix it, Moebius will likely get cold feet about pursuing future 1/6 projects since this one probably won't do very well, as is. 1/6 collectors are far more sophisticated (in terms of quality of sculpts that we buy) than Moebius seems to realize if this is their best effort. That's why I say "useless" as is. Because it is.

Sean


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

I have to be honest and say that if I had been shown a pic of just the head and nothing else. And then asked to guess who it is. I might have eventually guessed it was Shatner. But I wouldn't have guessed it right away.

But again, it is a prototype. And a lot can change from a prototype to the product that finally sit on the shelf for sale.
And since IMO Moebius generally puts out some top quality products. I have to believe they will fix what needs fixing. It's just not in their best interest to put out an inferior product.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

I posted this in another thread in the Moebius section on Thursday night, but I guess no one looked there.
I was there on Thursday, and yes, the Batman looks wonderful. Someone asked if the cowl is removable, it doesn't look like it. I saw no other accessories for it.
The Kirk is a 1/6 scale action figure with a cloth uniform, I thought it looked good (your mileage may vary)
The Tumbler was on display, and I was told that they expect the ship with the Tumblers on board to dock ON FRIDAY (yesterday)! So they estimated Tumblers in store in approx. 10 days!
Also on display was the original series Colonial Viper in pre-painted packaging. This ship looks nice, even though the paint job was just okay. I was told they expect these to hit these shores in about 10 weeks. I asked if they had brought the original Galactica to the show but they had not. I was told that it is leaps and bounds better than the old Monogram kit (which i was expecting, but still nice to hear).
They also sold the 1/25 scale Dark Knight Batman and Joker figure models as a Con exclusive for $10. I haven't opened this yet, but I expect it looks good.
Lots of other stuff, most of it older. Some newer things like the Flying hunter-killer was displayed, and a couple new dinosaurs. I don't have a camera, so no photos.
Moebius/Pegasus have a very small booth tucked away in the FAR south east corner of the comic-con, if I wasn't specifically looking for them I would have missed them thanks to the large crowd blocking their booth. If you're going to the comic-con stop by and see them.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

TIEbomber1967 said:


> I posted this in another thread in the Moebius section on Thursday night, but I guess no one looked there.
> I was there on Thursday, and yes, the Batman looks wonderful. Someone asked if the cowl is removable, it doesn't look like it. I saw no other accessories for it.
> The Kirk is a 1/6 scale action figure with a cloth uniform, I thought it looked good (your mileage may vary)
> The Tumbler was on display, and I was told that they expect the ship with the Tumblers on board to dock ON FRIDAY (yesterday)! So they estimated Tumblers in store in approx. 10 days!
> ...


Thanks for the update.

I hope Frank shares some pics of the Galactica on his Facebook page soon. I am mucho excited about this kit!


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

SpaceCrawler said:


> No, I'm looking at the photos I've posted or linked to and comparing them to painted sculpts from other sculptors. I see a very poor likeness to William Shatner, even in the photo you linked to. That seriously looks _*very*_ little like Shatner. The customs that have been done by WGP or Spenser (both sculptors in the 1/6 custom figure world) are far superior (I've seen them painted).
> 
> Seriously, I can guarantee this Moebius figure is will languish on the shelves, unbought, unless they fix that head (and those awful boots- but yeah, I know it's a prototype- but why display in that state?!). And unless they do they fix it, Moebius will likely get cold feet about pursuing future 1/6 projects since this one probably won't do very well, as is. 1/6 collectors are far more sophisticated (in terms of quality of sculpts that we buy) than Moebius seems to realize if this is their best effort. That's why I say "useless" as is. Because it is.
> 
> Sean










Be wary venturous traveler upon speaking in such ways within these hollows... you may rile the ire of the Frankies!


----------



## favoritemonster (Aug 6, 2010)

My God...unless you're blind...it looks just like 60s Shatner.


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

favoritemonster said:


> My God...unless you're blind...it looks just like 60s Shatner.


If "looks just like 60s Shatner" you mean "looks nothing like him", then I agree. I guess if we were in 1995 this might pass as a toy at Kay Bee, but in today's world when 1/6 sculpts are much more sophisticated (look at Hot Toys, Sideshow, etc) this doesn't cut it. 1/6 collectors have gotten used to accurate sculpts. The time when sculpts could look like early 90s GI Joes is long gone.

Sean


----------



## harrier1961 (Jun 18, 2009)

SpaceCrawler said:


> If "looks just like 60s Shatner" you mean "looks nothing like him", then I agree. I guess if we were in 1995 this might pass as a toy at Kay Bee, but in today's world when 1/6 sculpts are much more sophisticated (look at Hot Toys, Sideshow, etc) this doesn't cut it. 1/6 collectors have gotten used to accurate sculpts. The time when sculpts could look like early 90s GI Joes is long gone.
> 
> Sean


I'd like to know how you can "guantee" that the figures will sit on the shelf unbought and do so poorly for Moebius.
Do you speak for all buyers?
Remember, their target audience is not just collectors.
I guess you can truely see into the future.

My 2 cents (adjusted for inflation of course)
Andy


----------



## spinner44 (Aug 7, 2005)

Well I hope Moebius will revise the sculpt and adjust it. From the pics I've seen the likeness is not really there, it has something of a generic Shatner, but not a what I expect from todays standars set by companies as Enterbay, Hot Toys or even Sideshow lately. Shatner likeness is really hard to capture as he has very round and soft features, but it can be done (the cgi sculpt featured in the previous link is a proof of that).

Moebius stardards are very high so I'm pretty sure they will upgrade whatever neccesary to do an excellent figure that I'll happily buy.


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

harrier1961 said:


> I'd like to know how you can "guantee" that the figures will sit on the shelf unbought and do so poorly for Moebius.
> Do you speak for all buyers?
> Remember, their target audience is not just collectors.
> I guess you can truely see into the future.
> ...


You've taken my comments out of context. I said the 1/6 market is FAR more sophisticated than it used to be with companies like Hot Toys and Sideshow doing amazing likenesses. The ST TNG figures by Dragon (and other Dragon releases not updated to today's standards) were fairly poor performers partly because the sculpts weren't great (but they were far better than this Kirk sculpt). 

Most collectors aren't going to be interested in something that looks like it came from 15 years ago, quality-wise.

So it's not me being "magic", it's me judging by the fact that poorly sculpted 1/6 figures perform poorly at retail. That's not mind reading.

I really don't understand the confrontational attitude of some whenever mild logical critique is offered here. We should all be encouraging these companies to be better, and not defend their failings, especially when prices are so high. I'd LOVE to see Moebius do more 1/6 figures, but if they release Kirk with that head I'm sure sales will be slow and they will probably abandon the 1/6 figure market. THAT is my fear. 


Sean


----------



## jonboc (Nov 25, 2007)

*Looks good to me.*

Maybe not up to Hot Toys standards, and if Moebius wants $200 for it, I will complain. But if it's under $75 then it will work just fine....IF they reduce the head and thin out the material...the clothing and body parts look more like an old Mego figure than a1:6 figure. If they get the proportions and scale right with the body and get the clothes right...count me in....the head sculpt is the least of my worries with this figure.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

SpaceCrawler said:


> You've taken my comments out of context. I said the 1/6 market is FAR more sophisticated than it used to be with companies like Hot Toys and Sideshow doing amazing likenesses. The ST TNG figures by Dragon (and other Dragon releases not updated to today's standards) were fairly poor performers partly because the sculpts weren't great (but they were far better than this Kirk sculpt).
> 
> Most collectors aren't going to be interested in something that looks like it came from 15 years ago, quality-wise.
> 
> ...










We gave ye fair caution to wherist the grounds thee be treading upon...









Now alas, it be a dangerous & dark journey afore ye... they are upon.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

In other news, a Pegasus rep told my buddy at the con today that this:

http://pegasushobbies.net/catalog/M...unar-Explorer-Vehicle-(kit)/product_info.html

will finally be out next year.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

That is a cool model!


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

RB said:


> In other news, a Pegasus rep told my buddy at the con today that this:
> 
> http://pegasushobbies.net/catalog/M...unar-Explorer-Vehicle-(kit)/product_info.html
> 
> will finally be out next year.


Any more info on this anywhere? Scale? Size? Looks pretty cool. 

Sean


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

Are we too picky about figures likeness or do we just expect technology to produce well made figures?


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

JohnGuard said:


> Are we too picky about figures likeness or do we just expect technology to produce well made figures?


Its not a matter of being picky. Moebius does an incredible job on everything else, getting the details just right, and people appreciate and expect that. So why not the same for a 1/6 scale figure? Maybe some aren't that in tune with that sphere of hobbying so aren't aware of how advanced it is, but the sculpts have come a _long_ way since the days of 1990s GI Joe (which is about the level of this Kirk sculpt). 

Anything less than the current standard (Hot Toys, Sideshow, etc, which is what virtually all 1/6 companies strive for now, some offering very affordable figures from $40), will not be embraced by that community. And that is a wasted opportunity for any company because Star Trek TOS 1/6 figures are something many people want. But from what I've read on other message boards, and my knowledge of 20 years collecting, a significant number of potential buyers are going to pass on this Moebius Kirk if it doesn't improve significantly.

Sean


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

SpaceCrawler said:


> Any more info on this anywhere? Scale? Size? Looks pretty cool.
> 
> Sean


It was announced back in 2009 and Pegasus said it was going to be one of their more complex kits to actually produce. I believe it may have been based on a pre-existing model, but don't quote me on that.

About the Kirk figure...looking at the pics from figures.com, I was surprised at how different the portrait looked from photo to photo. The lighting at the con is never too beneficial to photography, and I have to wonder what it would look like properly lit. And it is a prototype after all, even Hot Toys has changed their figures significantly from preview prototype to final production figure. Let's cut Moebius some slack as it is still in development...


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

BTW, the Pegasus rep also said that the Aerial Hunter-Killers are on the water...


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Hot Toys sets a very high bar, I saw the 1966 Batman and Robin,WOW! 1/6th scale.


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

RB said:


> It was announced back in 2009 and Pegasus said it was going to be one of their more complex kits to actually produce. I believe it may have been based on a pre-existing model, but don't quote me on that.
> 
> About the Kirk figure...looking at the pics from figures.com, I was surprised at how different the portrait looked from photo to photo. The lighting at the con is never too beneficial to photography, and I have to wonder what it would look like properly lit. And it is a prototype after all, even Hot Toys has changed their figures significantly from preview prototype to final production figure. Let's cut Moebius some slack as it is still in development...


Well, very interested in that Pegasus kit. Looks very 2001-ish.
I've also seen plenty of photos of Hot Toys and Sideshow stuff from Comicon. Same lighting, but they all looked great. I think the problem is the sculpt. Hope they fix it.

Sean


----------

